# Front Wall



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I am planning on doing superchunks in both corners and possibly the ceiling/wall corner (is this worth it?). however I am wondering about the flat part of the front wall. I plan on getting an AT screen so my plan is to cover the front wall with something like Rockboard 60. My questions are should I do 2" or 4"? should I space it from the wall a couple of inches or have it mount directly to the wall?:help:

thx


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

On the front wall, 2" is generally sufficient.

For the wall/ceiling corners, it depends on what other bass control you have in the room, how the room is built, furnishings, etc. In most cases, it's difficult to have too much broadband bass control though it can be done. If you do it, I'd make them a bit smaller (maybe 12x12x17 if triangular) or even just build a false soffit for a nicer look.

In any case, whether or not you face those extras will depend on how much other mid/high absorbtion you have in the room (carpet, furniture, side wall reflection panels, etc.)

Bryan


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I am not sure if you answered the question if I should space the 2" material from the wall. (using 2x2's or something). my understanding is that would give me better low end absorbtion. just not sure if it is worth the hassle.

thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

On the front wall, no. 2" flat on the wall is sufficient. On the rear wall, spacing it off may be worthwhile if you can swing thicker solid.

Bryan


----------

